
Taming the OOM Killer - doener
https://lwn.net/Articles/317814/
======
ktpsns
I hardly can imagine situations when the OOM killer needs to be tuned so much.
On my systems (notebooks/workstations/servers), it was always a user process
which allocated much more memory then available. In such situations, OOM
killer works perfectly, and on systems without swap, it is a questions of
seconds when the system is back to stable. (With swap, it takes minutes to
fill the swap before OOM killer activates)

On a productive and reliable system, I would rather invest in more RAM or load
balancing then putting my time in fine tuning OOM killer...

